

Show HN: I am tired of traditional Social Networks so I created this - linh

Hi Guys. I am tired of traditional social networks like twitter and facebook where you just read people's status instead of hanging out with them. So I created Doshmo to make hanging out with your friends easier.<p>Check it out at www.doshmo.com and let me know what you think.
======
NaturalDoc
So far, you have an attractive background and a call to action. There is no
explanation whatsoever regarding what I will get when I sign up. I'm a bit
crazy, but I'm not stupid. Although, I have to say that the concept of having
a virtual "hangout" could be nice if done correctly. You just need to let us
know what to expect prior to asking for personal information.

~~~
linh
Hi NaturalDoc,

Thanks for the feedback. Just wondering did you see or click on the learn more
link? I guess I want to know whether the the copy on the learn more page is
not descriptive enough or no one really clicked on it. Thanks again!

~~~
kerryfalk
The "learn how" link is a call to action but you really haven't given enough
info for me to want to click it.

Also, it suffers from a bit of a design-color challenge. The shade of blue
you've picked doesn't provide enough contrast against the background image.
I'd suggest playing with all of your text and image there to increase the
contrast between the two.

After clicking the "learn how" link you have the same contrast problem. It
also doesn't offer enough details for me to understand what it really does or
why I'd want to use it.

Your content seems to fall into a common marketing problem. You're
highlighting features, not benefits. All I care about is benefits, not
features.

~~~
linh
Hi Kerryfalk,

Got it. Thanks for in-depth feedback!

------
lmm
I'm not going to give you my name and email when you haven't told me anything
about your site.

~~~
linh
Hi Imm,

Thanks for the feedback. If you click on "learn more" on the homepage you'll
learn a good bit about the website. I'm curious what you would like to see on
the homepage so I can better optimize it. Thanks!

